
2018's Top Python and R Packages for Data Science and AI - austin_kodra
https://heartbeat.fritz.ai/top-7-libraries-and-packages-of-the-year-for-data-science-and-ai-python-r-6b7cca2bf000
======
malshe
Great list! I code using R and I have not used most of these packages.

~~~
disgruntledphd2
DALEX in particular, looks pretty good.
[https://github.com/pbiecek/DALEX](https://github.com/pbiecek/DALEX)

